# River crossing during a 'Get Home' scenerio.



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

What kind of options would be available in regards of crossing a river if bridges became impassable, or blockaded by NG or gangs/thugs? Most of my day to day travels involve crossing a river. Also seasonal... crossing a frozen river is damn risky, cool weather options, as swimming in 35-50 degree water will leave you at risk for hypothermia.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Getting into and out of the river is a consideration... IE... you will not be getting out across from where you enter.. so it is important to know where you will be getting out and will there be a way to exit the river x yards/miles down river

winter time you might be better off going in naked with your clothes wrapped in plastic and then put on dry clothes when you are out

look around for a canoe or boat 

it needs to be important and urgent for me to go into the river before I found a better way


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Depends on the river in question. The creek just below my house. Step in and walk across. leave truck on other side. Wait for water level to drop, go get truck and drive across.

The James? Go look for another bridge either up or down stream. Mississippi? Look for a helicopter or some new land to by on the side I'm stuck on


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Describe your River, and we can work on a plan, including some that you may be able to pre rig to cross dry


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

One river is probably 300' wide in most spots, 1-2 mph current, average depth of 8-14 feet. One area that would be 6-8 miles out of my way to get home from most of my locations, is usually 3-5 feet deep, probably could walk cross with waders on. The other river is 80-150' wide with depths of 12-25'. Also would be several small creeks to cross, 10-30' wide. All the rivers have gradual banks I could get out of easily.

I thought about alternate bridge routes already as a first option.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

River crossings was some of the most fun we had training in the Army.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Summer not a problem if you can swim well. Cold and then you need a means to keep your clothes dry and warm up.

If it is a common route stash a canoe/inflatable.

Frozen, don't risk your life, if you go through current will bring you under the ice


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

lol

You can carry some kind of flotation device and either swim or float across.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Having topographical as well as road maps helps. Gives you a way to consider alternative routes on the go. If early enough in a crisis, I do not believe that all bridges can be blocked initially in my area. Just too many. Especially if you know back roads. An exception may be flooding. I agree in that you do not want to ice walk if an acceptable alternative exists.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

Folbot Folding Kayaks - Unfold New Adventures

Porta Bote | The Revolutionary Folding Boat

I've never tried a folding kayak. I've been in a folding boat, worse thing about it was knowing it folded. Inflatable rafts would work too.

Main problem I see is that you have multiple rivers and multiple portages. Assuming you can drive to the first river and keep a boat in the trunk, getting the boat and your stuff to the second river is going to be a challenge. Stashing a boat at each river might work in a very unpopulated area but riverbanks are a hard place to stash stuff for a few reasons.

Sounds like an amphibious vehicle could get in and out of your rivers and take the current. Not sure how feasible one would be on a daily basis...


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Will you have help on the far side of the river? If so, you can rig a high line, seat harness on a pulley, and cruise across dry.

If not, and shy of a boat, consider a wetsuit and fins with a boogie board.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I am assuming that you drive to work. Get a NEW inflatable car inner tube and a can of "Fix-A-Flat". They
wouldn't take up much room and you could perhaps make use of the "Fix-A-Flat" at any time of the year.

Inflate the tube, improvise a paddle and go for it. If you had any luck at all you'd make it across. The
current is small, therefore quite doable.

Grim


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

T-Man 1066 said:


> One river is probably 300' wide in most spots, 1-2 mph current, average depth of 8-14 feet. One area that would be 6-8 miles out of my way to get home from most of my locations, is usually 3-5 feet deep, probably could walk cross with waders on. The other river is 80-150' wide with depths of 12-25'. Also would be several small creeks to cross, 10-30' wide. All the rivers have gradual banks I could get out of easily.
> 
> I thought about alternate bridge routes already as a first option.


 sound to me you already have your solution. walking 6-8 miles to cross where you know it is safe it better than taking a chance where you are not going to cross safely. If I were you I would try to cross at several places and see if I could come up with a few alternate ways to go. you never know what will happen so you should have several options if the A) plan doesn't pan out. 
even if you are a good swimmer that probably doesn't include swimming with a loaded pack. everything in your pack should be in water proof containers so it doesn't collect water that will weigh you down further. 
I like the stashed rubber raft idea that others have brought up also. I would think you could bury a catch of some sort close to your crossing sites that would hold raft and other supplies. I would think it would be a good idea to put a few on the other side of the river also in case you lose your gear or everything is soaked in the crossing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Blow up air mattress in your BOB if you know it will be an issue. Great for sleeping and a flotation devise. You will get wet no matter what. Strip and get it over with quick.

Just broke 2000 :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Blow up air mattress in your BOB if you know it will be an issue. Great for sleeping and a flotation devise. You will get wet no matter what. Strip and get it over with quick.
> 
> Just broke 2000 :armata_PDT_36:


I was going to say inflatable raft but I like this idea better. You could conceivably be able to rig up some kind of paddle too


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

For crying out loud, just reconnoiter, find a shallow spot, hold your rifle and pack over your head and ford the damned thing already.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> ...
> 
> Just broke 2000 :armata_PDT_36:


Chipper,
You are a man of few words, yet you get the point across perfectly! + I always enjoy your posts! Congrats on 2k!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well old days we had three line cables running across rivers from trees. They made for fine fun when our young friends tried to cross,

Cost you some to buy cable,, and heads to set into trees


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

To estimate distance across a river,etc. 

Walk parallel to the river from point A and count 5 steps to point B. At a 90 degree angle from line A-B walk the same distance of 5 steps to point C. From B to C you will be walking directly away from the river. 

The distance doesn't matter just needs to be the same. 

Now sight across the river,etc. at an angle from point C through point A. and pick out a landmark. 

Walk from point C to form a triangle back to point A. 

From point A walk along the river,etc. counting your paces until you are straight across from the landmark you picked out while sighting from point C. 

This distance is approx how far the trip will be across the river,etc.


It might help some to draw this out on paper.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper;377905 Strip and get it over with quick.
[/QUOTE said:


> that line NEVER works....


----------

